# UWN fatties fighting the battle of the bulge.



## colorcountrygunner

So how is the struggle going for all my "big-boned" brethren around here trying to lose a few before the hunts start? I've been hard at it with regular exercise and a very clean low carb/low sugar diet for a little over a month now, and I'm down about 12 pounds. Doesn't sound like much, but it's pretty big for me seeing as how this is the lowest I've been for quite a few years. It's taken awhile, but I'm finally starting to learn that in order to lose it and keep it off that this has to become my lifestyle and not just something I do here and there.

Today, I went and got a body fat composition test done at the health food store in Spanish Fark. The guy comes with his machine once every 12 days and it is free. The schedule on the paper they gave me shows that they also do it in American Fork, Riverdale, Orem, and Sandy. The name of the place is Good Earth Natural Foods. I would encourage anyone trying to lose weight and get in shape to visit one of these locations and have one done. It is free and only takes a few minutes of your time. It will give you a very solid idea as to where you are now and where you need to be.

Mine showed me that I have a lean body mass of 131.4 pounds. Of course nobody can survive with 0% body fat, so I weigh a bit (unfortunately quite a bit) more than that. In order for me to have a nice, optimum body fat percentage of 15% my body weigh should be 154 pounds. Currently, I weigh in at a whopping 204 pounds for a body fat percentage of 35.8 percent which classifies me as obese |-O-| I'm working hard to drop 50 pounds of lard off my body. I don't think I will quite get there by the time the archery hunts start in mid/late August, but I hope to be at around 165 to 170 which will put me in the high side of normal. 

Other things it showed me were that my visceral fat level (the one that the doctors want you to worry about because it effects diabetes and other obesity related illnesses) was at a level 16. For best health they want you to be at a level 10 or lower. I have some work to do there, obviously, and just losing overall body fat is what will help you to lose visceral fat. Some good things that it showed me was that my hydration levels were right where they need to be and I am neither hydrated, nor retaining too much water. My skeletal muscle mass was above optimal. Being above optimal in this area isn't really a bad thing. It just means that I have more muscle mass than what is needed for optimal health. 

One of the most interesting and helpful things that it showed me was my basal metabolic rate. My basal metabolic rate is 1,658 kcals per day. What this basically means is that if I pretty much do nothing but sit on my arse all day my body burns 1,658 calories on that day. If I burn 500 calories through manual labor, hiking, the gym or some other kind of exercise then I can add that to that 1,658 number. Each time this guy is in town with his machine I plan to stop in and check up on my progress. Anyhow, I thought this all was pretty interesting and that I would let you guys know that this is available for you to use as well! Check out the nearest Good Earth Natural Foods to you if you are interested in a body fat composition test.


----------



## taxidermist

Man, I am struggling giving up the Mt. Dew!! Been on the treadmill every day, and "trying" to eat right. Need to knock the dust off the free weights, and start at it. I'll get after it hard in June. I can drop 20lbs. in a month easy.


----------



## Dunkem

taxidermist said:


> Man, I am struggling giving up the Mt. Dew!! Been on the treadmill every day, and "trying" to eat right. Need to knock the dust off the free weights, and start at it. I'll get after it hard in June. I can drop 20lbs. in a month easy.


Gawd man anything but the DEW!!~:!::!:


----------



## taxidermist

Dunkem said:


> Gawd man anything but the DEW!!~:!::!:


 I know!! It sucks!


----------



## ridgetop

I'm in need of dropping about 30 lbs.
I did drop 10 lbs. a couple months ago but then work got really, really busy and I have just maintained the same level now.
My big problem is I'm a big time stress eater and life has been very stressful lately.


----------



## stillhunterman

Geeze gunner, am in just about the same place as you. I would settle for losing 25 pounds and call it good. At 64 it gets harder and harder to drop the weight and KEEP it off. Good luck to all. 

Ridge, I know about the stress eating all too well, it's really hard to overcome that! Keep at it buddy, you'll get there!


----------



## sheepassassin

If you guys aren't familiar with the Keto diet, you should look it up. It's really not that hard to follow and produces results quickly without any gym time. I changed jobs awhile back and I gained 20lbs from lack of active labor. Started keto the first part of April and have lost 23lbs so far. I was hooked on Pepsi and switched to Coke Zero and haven't looked back as well.


----------



## neverdrawn

taxidermist said:


> I can drop 20lbs. in a month easy.


:shock: The only way I could drop 20 lbs easily is to have a leg amputated.
It does get harder and harder every year.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Funny this came up here, I just weighed in. I've lost 48 lbs since the rifle deer hunt. I hiked me, the wife and brother into a hell hole then had to pack 3 deer out. I literally thought I was not going to survive the trip. Couldn't move for a solid week after. Decided it was time to get crap back under control. Since my accident I had been steadily gaining weight. Gained 25 lbs in just the year after. Reached my peak around the time of the hunts (228 lbs). Decided to switch to diet mountain dew and switch to a loose keto diet, knowing if I got to strict with it I would only do it from a short time. Then slowly reduced my portions. I dropped to 180 lbs in February. Since I've fluctuated around 185, up and down depending on the week. It's by far the best thing I've done for myself and family I'm sure, as my dad's getting ready to go in and have 4 stents placed on top of recently being diagnosed with diabetes. Glad I'm not the only one making changes. Wish you all the best of luck in your efforts. Remember, it's a process.


----------



## Bax*

I dropped 32 lbs from Jan 1 to May 4. 

Had a competition with my buddies and won!

We all did DEXA scans to have as accurate of data as possible to work with. To celebrate my win, I ate a Five Guys burger with so much hot sauce on it that it somehow got in my nose. It was delicious!!!!


----------



## callofthewild

i have been doing both cardio and weights 5-6 days a week since december of last year. however i have not dropped a pound. i have not gained anything either. i would be ticked off if not for the physical proof it is working. i'm almost back to my high school waist size. kind of stuck in the middle.


----------



## Kingfisher

which comedian cracked the joke - the easiest way to lose 250 pounds of ugly fat is divorce? 
i do 30 minutes of treadmill a day, havent lost a pound. nor do i care. at my age, its bacon and ice cream whenever i want. long as i am fit, can hike and pack im good.


----------



## PBH

I've dropped 12 lbs since January 1 (188 --> 176). I'm pretty happy so far, but would like to get under 170. I am tightening my belt by 1 notch!
But, weight wasn't my primary goal when I started rowing. I'm rowing ~5 times per week. I want to improve my cardio, like most, in an effort to make hunting and packing a little easier. The nice thing is that after 4 months of rowing, I'm seeing improvement!

In January I couldn't row 2000m without my heart rate jumping to 185bpm.
This morning I rowed a 6k in 26:31, and my peak heart rate was 163bpm.
My best 5k to date is 20:42. On that row, my HR never surpassed 180bpm.
I've rowed 436,430 meters since January 1. I'm hoping to hit 1 million somewhere around January of 2019.

Now that spring is here, I've also been able to go on a couple bike rides with my wife. We have a 13 mile loop out the valley, and into the foothills of 3 Peaks. Last summer, it would kill me -- and my wife would leave me in the dust. So far this spring we've done this ride 4 different times, and I've rode circles around her! It's making her mad .


----------



## derekp1999

I was going really good until the spring soccer session started, it has been tough to find time to get to the fitness center during the season. Three more weeks and I should be getting back in the gym on a regular basis.
Starting back in January until March I was doing three days a week on the treadmill/stair machine interspersed with two days of weights and strength training. I didn't lose any weight but didn't gain either but I could really tell my body was responding well and I was feeling really good.
It'll be good to get back to it more consistently in a couple weeks. My dad also just became the proud papa of his first kidney stone so that has all of us evaluating the amount of Dr. Pepper we consume... I know if I could kick that stuff I'd be a lot better off, but oftentimes I just like me a nice cold beverage!


----------



## Catherder

Work has been killing me since the end of last year and I haven't had much time to get in any strenuous hikes or other exercise that I like to do. Nevertheless, I've been good at taking the mutt for a good walk every night and eating reasonably (most of the time), so my weight has been stable. I do need to get in some better cardio work and improve that to get where I need to be.


----------



## PBH

I notice a common theme for all of us: time.

Time is hard to come by. I've got two girls playing softball right now (does it ever end?!). The only time to get a workout in is going to be in the morning before work. I have to be to work at 7:00am, and it's a 30 minute drive to work. That means I get up every day at 4:30am to get my workout in. -O,-






some afternoons I fall asleep in my office. :grin:


----------



## derekp1999

My employer offers a free "fitness center" on site so when I don't have to boogie home for soccer practices, games, piano, etc. I really don't have much of an excuse to not get a workout in.
I guess I'm fortunate that I'm still getting a bit of a workout in at the practices and I run around and chase a soccer ball with the youngsters. I also find that yelling at refs during my oldest son's games provides some excellent cardio. :grin:

On days where I have to skip my workout in the afternoon I guess I could always sneak it in later in the evening after the kiddos go to bed... but by that time I just want to lay down and by 9:30 most nights I'm halfway thru my third nightmare.

PBH... I'm with you on the does it ever end question... nearest I can tell the answer is no and it will get worse before it gets better.


----------



## RandomElk16

Somehow I went to the gym an average of 5 days a week for 6 years.

Then one day I had something health related and never seemed to be able to find that "time" again. What I have been able to find time for is biking. I mountain bike a ton and I tell you what, that keeps the calories off. 

With biking I use to think I had to go to the mountain, creating "drive time" to my favorite trailheads. So I found some urban trails that are still dirt and single track and am able to do 5-10 miles a night depending on time. 

My whole life was fitness for a long time. With that background, I recommend making it simple on yourself. Don't go for big and flashy. Same with diet. Cut out that piece of candy or soda you wanted. If you eat fast food, go with grilled chicken instead of burger. Is it the fastest life altering thing? No.. Is it long-term sustainable? Absolutely.

I also made the commitment to do 100 pushups a day. Quick and easy before the shower. Turned into 100 pushups, 100 crunches, and 50 pullups (one of those cheap door frame bars).

MAKE IT SIMPLE. Commit DAILY.


----------



## GaryFish

I'm jumping in on this as well. I've packed on about 5 lbs/year since we got married in '92. Which has me pushing 3 1/2 bills at this point. I'm at the point where I won't wade anything but the smallest of streams because my over stressed back and knees can't take it. And that sucks. So I'm on a keto kind of thing as well. I've cut out my Mt. Dew habit - which was 2-3 44 oz/day on that one. I've cut all refined sugars, and cut as much carbs as possible. I was stress-eating a tall can of pringles every day - which is like 900 calories of empty carbs. So it is only water to drink. Period. Which is killing me. But after about three weeks, I can already feel the difference. I've dropped about 15 pounds in three weeks. I'm hoping to get below 300 by my birthday in August, which is doable. I went from eating/drinking about 3,500-4,000 calories/day, to now I'm keeping it in the 1,200 - 1,500 range. I bought a new elliptical (my knees can't take the treadmill) and am doing 20 minutes/night, hoping to move up to 45. I've got tremendous marital motivation so I hope that a year from now, I can report back to you guys that I'm down a hundo from where I started. I'm liking that some of you guys are there too. I can use all the encouragement I can get.


----------



## callofthewild

you go gary!!!!


----------



## Bax*

I cant believe how much weight soda contributes to.

I stopped drinking soda and dropped 10 lbs the three weeks. That stuff is so bad for you!


----------



## PBH

what is the alternative for soda??

water will rust your stomach.


----------



## callofthewild

PBH said:


> what is the alternative for soda??
> 
> water will rust your stomach.


dehydration is the alternative. i drink around a gallon of water a day now. i have never done anything so hard in my life.


----------



## RandomElk16

Vitamin Water and Body Armour are good alternatives.

That and pouring the flavored packets into water. Helps to be creative.

Or, switch off and drink room temp water. It's ridiculous, but helps up your intake if you just grab a bottle from the basement - goes down quick/easy. Make sure you still get electrolytes. I know people who have had deficiencies/imbalances when they start dieting. Propel works too.


----------



## GaryFish

I'm having to go cold turkey on the soda deal. I've quit my Mt. Dew dozens of times and replaced it with flavored water, using the little packet deal things - propel, or whatever else. But really, that just makes them a sweet or sugary drink, without the fizz. For me, adding the flavor things or sweeteners was just a gateway drug back to the mountain dew. I'm so dang tempted to add stuff to my water. But any processed sweetener is a no no. I'm thinking of just keeping a stock of lemons or limes and putting a wedge in my water. I'm getting enough nutrition through my other foods. That soda thing though - diet killer.


----------



## hunting777

GaryFish said:


> I'm having to go cold turkey on the soda deal. I've quit my Mt. Dew dozens of times and replaced it with flavored water, using the little packet deal things - propel, or whatever else. But really, that just makes them a sweet or sugary drink, without the fizz. For me, adding the flavor things or sweeteners was just a gateway drug back to the mountain dew. I'm so dang tempted to add stuff to my water. But any processed sweetener is a no no. I'm thinking of just keeping a stock of lemons or limes and putting a wedge in my water. I'm getting enough nutrition through my other foods. That soda thing though - diet killer.


I have to been dieting and exercising more this year. I went off all sugar for two months now and have lost 20 lbs. I really , really miss the Mountain Dew!!!! I have found these at Wal-Mart to help curve the craving. I Crave the burn more than the Caffeine . These are made with Splenda. They claim these have no Cal / carbs. So far so good.


----------



## Bax*

Gary,

Crystal Light really filled the gap for me when I quit soda. It’s sweet enough to fill in. 

But when I really had to have a soda, I drank a Coke Zero.


----------



## Airborne

Funny this thread came up

Since the Chukar hunt ended I have gained some weight and was sitting at 223 pounds which is my heaviest all time weight. I've been lifting weights 4-5 times a week for many years and have good muscle mass but the fat belly pounds seem to come back post hunting season because I eat like a pig. 

Starting late April, I decided to try the Keto diet as I have friends that have had great success with it. I've lost 12 pounds so far and will continue the diet for the rest of the month of May--Maybe even longer. It's really easy to stay on and I like it because I love eating protein and fat. I have never had a soda addiction but I do enjoy a fine craft brew and that has added to the struggle so I am giving up alcohol for the month as well. 

As an alternative drink I have found sparkling water to be excellent if anyone is looking for something new to try. I like the Perrier brand.

My goal for the end of the month will be to hit 200 lbs. When I got out of the Army 15 years ago I weighed 195 lbs. It would be really coll to get back down to my fighting weight for the summer months and keep the weight off.

Some tips that help me for those looking at the Keto diet-> try to eat 2 meals a day, try to go at least 16 hours between your meals. I skip breakfast, eat at noon and again at 6pm and that's it. I don't have hunger pains being on Keto. Intermittent fasting helps get into ketosis where your body burns fat. My meals are big and delicious, pork rinds are your friend if you need a snack or a replacement for tortilla chips. This is the first diet I have ever done and I am really liking it.

Good luck out there and thanks for the info colorcountry regarding the guy who takes down your specs--I should go check that out.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Dang, I didn't realize this thread had taken off so much. It's crazy to see how many of you guys are talking about doing keto. I'm actually doing keto myself, but I don't think I mentioned it in the OP. I'm currently sitting right at 201 pounds. When I get down to 199 that will be my first time in the one hundos since I was fighting fires for the forest service back in 2011. My blood pressure is currently at 111/78 which is the lowest it has ever been. Even as a teenager I always above the 120/80 mark. This keto diet really is good for you and is long-term sustainable. I don't care what the critics say. 

I did a 4.7 mile run last week and felt like I still had plenty of energy for more, but I had things to do. I'm back up to 7 full range of motion pull ups. Not a PR or anything, but I'm getting back in to good form. When I finally get to my goal weight of 150 I should be able to do quite a bit more lol. Good luck to everybody!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

GaryFish said:


> I'm jumping in on this as well. I've packed on about 5 lbs/year since we got married in '92. Which has me pushing 3 1/2 bills at this point. I'm at the point where I won't wade anything but the smallest of streams because my over stressed back and knees can't take it. And that sucks. So I'm on a keto kind of thing as well. I've cut out my Mt. Dew habit - which was 2-3 44 oz/day on that one. I've cut all refined sugars, and cut as much carbs as possible. I was stress-eating a tall can of pringles every day - which is like 900 calories of empty carbs. So it is only water to drink. Period. Which is killing me. But after about three weeks, I can already feel the difference. I've dropped about 15 pounds in three weeks. I'm hoping to get below 300 by my birthday in August, which is doable. I went from eating/drinking about 3,500-4,000 calories/day, to now I'm keeping it in the 1,200 - 1,500 range. I bought a new elliptical (my knees can't take the treadmill) and am doing 20 minutes/night, hoping to move up to 45. I've got tremendous marital motivation so I hope that a year from now, I can report back to you guys that I'm down a hundo from where I started. I'm liking that some of you guys are there too. I can use all the encouragement I can get.


Haha for a second I had to wonder if you were my old high school buddy. His name is Gary and he also weighs about 3 and half bills. Then I saw the part about you getting married in 92 and we were only 8 years old at that time. He is absolutely stoked that Cedar City is getting a Golden Corral. I don't think he will be seeing the south side of 300 in a long time haha.


----------



## Clarq

I cut soda out of my diet about 8 years ago and have no regrets. I'd recommend it to anyone.

I did some major stress eating in grad school, so I'm unfortunately about 25 pounds heavier than I ought to be. Thank goodness that's all behind me now. I really felt it on my turkey hunt today - I'm not as strong or as quick as I used to be. 

I just moved to hell (A.K.A. Provo, UT), so I plan to take advantage of the nearby terrain for some weight loss and hunt training. I intend to hike the "Y" multiple nights each week and do some longer hikes in the nearby mountains on the weekends. I'll also add some weight training to that.

I'm feeling pretty motivated right now (gotta get looking good before all the girls come back in the fall :mrgreen, but I'd feel even better if I could manage to draw a big game tag or two!


----------



## BigT

This is a great thread as this is something that I worked on for a year and a half, and still do to maintain where I am at. I am very passionate about this as it's not just a diet, it's a way of life. Its now been over three years since I made my first change and began this change of life. I believe Keto does some great things but isn't sustainable long term. There's a lot of great options out there including Keto. 

About 3 years ago, I weighed in at somewhere between 325 and 330. I wore the weight quite well at 6'7" but as you all know, it's tough climbing mountains when you're way over weight, and aren't in great physical shape.

I will say this.. Sometimes, it's not all your diet. There are certain things in your endocrine system that if they're jacked up, can greatly contribute to your being overweight. Such as what condition is your thyroid in, and does your body (if male) even produce any testosterone anymore. These two things can make a major difference in joint pain, fatigue, energy levels, metabolism, among some other things I don't need to mention. The thyroid actually is responsible for much of those things as well. 

For me, I had some endocrine issues, but didn't know until I was 6 months into a new way of living. I worked a graveyard shift, so I should have been a stock holder to Mt Dew or Pepsi. Fast food, candy bars, etc... I started greatly reducing these things to almost zero. I still have something occasionally. Greatly reduced dairy, greatly reduced bread intake, and especially sugar. I haven't had a donut in over three years. 

I started exercising frequently. After about 6 months, I went from 325ish to 270ish. This is when I learned about my challenges with the endocrine system. After getting those things treated, continuing eating more healthy (not a diet), I got all the way down to 222. Which to be honest was way too thin for me at 6'7". So from there, I've worked on eating healthy but increasing caloric intake and increased my weight training while cutting back on cardio a little. For example, I lift 5 days a week (work has a nice fitness center), but still run about 12 miles per week. I have maintained a body weight of about 240 for about 18 months but am more muscular than I've ever been. Just turned 40 in January. For motivation, I just need to try on some of my old hunting pants, or look at some older pictures of me. I was dang near an ogre! 

I think it's great that everyone is working on this. It's tough. Even still I have to work up my motivation to go out and run. I hate running, it hurts my knees! Even with great running shoes. But I always feel so good when I am done. It's so nice climbing mountains, and not being tired and needing to stop every 20 steps. 

On a side note, look into Intermittent Fasting. This is actually quite effective and not as difficult as it might sound. Burns body fat when the body needs energy. I still do this occasionally and will lose a few pounds here and there. But it's not just weight, its usually fat.

Good luck to all of you. Keep up the great work. Would love to see how everyone continues to progress in their move to get into better physical shape.


----------



## Bax*

Just to give you guys some ideas, here is what I have been doing to get my weight down:

1- determined my resting metabolic rate (also called basil metabolic rate) which is the amount of calories needed to just exist

2- had a DEXA scan performed (this gives you a ton of data on your body)

3- created a weight lifting and low intensity cardio plan (5 days a week).

Then I came up with a regimine:

5:30AM - Breakfast 2 scoops protein, mix in ground up quick oats

6:00-7:30AM - Weight lifting and 30 min of low intensity cardio

9:00AM 2nd breakfast (lean protein like chicken, complex carb like brown rice, and 2 servings of veggies)

12:00PM Lunch (lean protein like cod complex carb like quinoa, and 2 servings of veggies)

3:00PM 2nd Lunch (fatty protein like tuna, and 2 servings of veggies (No carbs in second half of the day))

6:00PM Dinner (fatty protein like steak, and 2 servings of veggies (No carbs in second half of the day))

9:00PM brisk walk for 30 min

9:30PM 1/2 container of nonfat cottage cheese before bed

10:00PM bed time!

*DRINK 1 GALLON OF WATER EVERY DAY *(I used Crystal Light too)

Lather, rinse, repeat.....

I hope this helps give you some ideas of how you can accomplish this.

My goal was to kick start my metabolism and so far it has worked really well!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

Where do you get a DEXA scan?


----------



## taxidermist

I've been off the "Dew" now for a week, and you know what?................I don't miss it at all. Been drinking only water throughout the day, and a V8 if I'm craving sweets. 

I'm 53 and have lost 10 lbs. so far. Eating grilled meats, veggies, fruit, nut's and smoothies in the morning. Also, on the treadmill for 35 min. at a 15 degree angle almost at a slow jog speed.


----------



## wyogoob

Bax* said:


> I dropped 32 lbs from Jan 1 to May 4.
> 
> Had a competition with my buddies and won!
> 
> We all did DEXA scans to have as accurate of data as possible to work with. To celebrate my win, I ate a Five Guys burger with so much hot sauce on it that it somehow got in my nose. It was delicious!!!!


I've lost about 35 lbs since Mrs Goober died. I am more active now, not bedside with a sick spouse. Lost alot from moving, carrying boxes of stuff up and down stairs too.

It's not complicated; calories in calories out.

None of my clothes fit.

.


----------



## Bax*

wyogoob said:


> I've lost about 35 lbs since Mrs Goober died. I am more active now, not bedside with a sick spouse. Lost alot from moving, carrying boxes of stuff up and down stairs too.
> 
> It's not complicated; calories in calories out.
> 
> None of my clothes fit.
> 
> .


That's crazy Goob. That's a lot of weight loss! I'm sure the stress diet amplified the weight loss too.


----------



## Bax*

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Where do you get a DEXA scan?


I used these guys: http://dexabody.com/bodycomp.html

Bought a package deal with two scans for somewhere around $80


----------



## paddler

wyogoob said:


> I've lost about 35 lbs since Mrs Goober died. I am more active now, not bedside with a sick spouse. Lost alot from moving, carrying boxes of stuff up and down stairs too.
> 
> *It's not complicated; calories in calories out.
> *
> None of my clothes fit.


That's it in a nutshell. Composition of your calories doesn't matter. The Keto diet, or Adkins diet, has been around forever. As in the 1970s for the Adkins. Ketosis is not sustainable or healthy long term. Most of these actually end up just limiting caloric intake because one gets tired of the things they can eat.


----------



## GaryFish

So my low-cal, no refined sugar thing is paying off. I'm keeping my daily calories at/under 1,500/day. Since I started, I've now officially dropped 25 lbs. I'm two notches in on my belt, and shirts are feeling loose. So far so good. Lots more to go. Just tracking my calories has been an eye opener for me. A few more and I can go back to shirts that have been in the back of my closet for a couple years now. Good things men's fashion never really changes. Right?


----------



## RandomElk16

GaryFish said:


> A few more and I can go back to shirts that have been in the back of my closet for a couple years now. Good things men's fashion never really changes. Right?


Actually if you grab something about... 30-40 years old out of there (not sure your age), but you are likely to be back in style! I see what kids are wearing and it cracks me up - I know that my father has a bunch of the same stuff in his closet lol :smile:


----------



## GaryFish

I'm closer to 50 than 40, so fashion is pretty much a pair of dockers and a button down shirt. Kids these days. Pshhhhh.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Where do you get a DEXA scan?


The thing I talked about in my original post is a DEXA scan. Find the closest Good Earth natural foods to you and ask when the they bring their machine around for body fat composition testing. It is free.


----------



## 2full

I never could wear Dockers.......
They did not fit me at all. 

Being over 60, I probably have some shirts in the closet that are back in style.


----------



## phantom

I saw an ad in the Davis county clipper for a place called Total Health and fitness. My wife and I both signed up. It was expensive, but worth it. She lost 40 lbs. I have gone from 235 to 189. The weight loss is actually more than that, but I have gained a lot of muscle mass. As a bonus, I no longer have to take my cholesterol meds. It is a very simple regimen, about 1800 cal per day, no special foods, and workout 3-4 times a week. Our dies was tailored to what we like to eat, except for the cookies, pie, etc.


----------



## GaryFish

Latest bump in this thread. Ups and downs since last post. But as of this morning, I've dropped 30# since April. Puts me where I was in 2011, when I went on one of those handcart pioneer reinactment things with my sons - dragging handcart 30 miles in 3 days. Anyway, lots more to go. Some relapses with the soda. After going a month without, 4th of July parties killed me. Off again all last week, and then some over the weekend left me with stomach issues. Soda is the devil I tell you!

But back on water now. Keeping daily calories in 1,500-1,800 seems to be working. Long path ahead. But seeing some good.

Anyone else?


----------



## PBH

I'm down 18# since January - currently sitting at 170lbs. Still rowing at least 3 times per week. I've pulled 662,256 meters since January 1. I should hit my first million in December. Definite improvements in my HR. I'm anxious to see how this will help when out in the field archery hunting.


----------



## muddydogs

I guess I'm with you guys. About 3 weeks ago I got informed from the Doc that I was diabetic and put on Metformen so I decided it was time to get my stuff together and lose some weight. I've lost 12 pounds so far by reducing my calories to 2000 a day, mostly been around 1500 calories a day. Blood glucose is still elevated so I have been working on reducing my daily carb intake which sucks as everything good has carb's in it but just this last week I have lowered my Glucose levels down to 110-120. 
I turn 50 in October so I guess this is just my early birthday present, figure if I can get 50 pounds off then that will be the best gift I could give myself. Elk burger in a lettuce bun here I come.


----------



## GaryFish

Good luck Muddydogs. Elk burger on lettuce sounds amazing!


----------



## Critter

Elk burger on a lettuce bun sounds pretty good. I might have to pull some burger out of the freezer, my problem is all the rest of the goodies that goes with it. 

I lost 15 lbs from January to April, then I found it again a lot quicker than I lost it. Now I am trying to loose it again but it keeps following me around.

Muddydogs, good luck on getting that weight off. But one thing that you have going for you is that wild game meat is some of the best meat that you can eat if you are having problems.


----------



## muddydogs

It's all right but seems a little wrong without a nice burger bun. Next thing to try is making hash browns out of cauliflower. My biggest issue right now is side dish variety, I have a freezer full of elk and antelope or things I have made with game meat so main meat courses aren't a big deal but finding low carb side dishes is. Guy can only eat so much cauliflower, broccoli and cabbage. I kind of miss a baked potato or some pasta at this point. But if I lose another 10 pounds before hunting season I just lost the weight of my hunting gear and my knee's will be better for it in the end.
I'm taking a lot of info from the keto diet though I hate the whole diet deal, I'm hopping to find a life style change I can live with and hope to lower my glucose level enough that I can have some higher carb foods in the future without issue. Biggest thing is staying away from full blow diabetes and shots.
As my father would say "getting old isn't for the weak"


----------



## muddydogs

Critter said:


> I lost 15 lbs from January to April, then I found it again a lot quicker than I lost it. Now I am trying to loose it again but it keeps following me around.


I know the feeling, sometimes its like trying to get away from your own shadow.

Romaine lettuce works good as a bun in a pinch but I like Butter lettuce better, the Butter lettuce isn't as wet and has a stiffer texture then Romaine plus the butter has a nice bowl shape. I have even been making sandwiches using the lettuce, ham, spicy mustard and one of my assorted varieties of smoke cheese.


----------



## Critter

At one time I was making myself a chiefs salad and by the time I was through with a little ham, a little turkey, a couple hard boiled eggs, lettuce, cheese, cucumbers, radishes and a few other ingredients I don't think that I was cutting any calories at all. But it sure was good.


----------



## twinkielk15

At one time I was making myself a chiefs salad and by the time I was through with a little ham, a little turkey, a couple hard boiled eggs, lettuce, cheese, cucumbers, radishes and a few other ingredients I don't think that I was cutting any calories at all. But it sure was good.


Mmm... I love a nice bowl of a high-calorie cream dressing with some lettuce in it.


----------



## Vanilla

I just stumbled onto this thread and I'm late to the party. As of this morning, I'm down ~17 pounds since April 16th. I'm hoping to lose another 15 pounds by the general elk hunt in October, and by summer 2019 I need to be down another 15 pounds below that. 

So ultimately the goal from April 2018 to summer 2019 is to lose about 47 pounds. I actually think I could have done it all this year, but I'm taking the slow and steady approach to hopefully help it stick for the long term, but also not do crazy things to my body. I've already abused it enough putting on all these pounds over the years!


----------



## stillhunterman

Have only dropped 12 pounds since this thread started, not good at all. Since I blew out my bottom disk as well, losing the weight is even more critical now than ever, especially to avoid surgery. Hard to walk more than 10 minutes at a time, and sitting on a bike is out of the question, so diet it is. Super low carbs, 1500 cal's per day, and hope for the best. Come the general elk season, I figure at the very least I can go hide in the dark timber all day and take my chances, since hiking very far will probably be out of the question. One way or another, I'm still gonna go! One phone call and I have help to pack out what needs to be.

Vanilla's got it right, losing weight over the long haul gives one a better chance of keeping it off, or so I have been told. Good luck all!


----------



## muddydogs

I've managed to loose 21 pounds in the last 4 weeks by reducing carbs and keeping my calories between 1500 and 2000. Biggest thing is my blood glucose levels have come down some as well.


----------



## Chaser

I just found this thread as well. Its nice to see so many people that were in the same boat as I am, having success losing weight. 



So I guess I'll give you the skinny (sorry, bad joke) on where I'm at right now (anything but skinny). A week ago I weighed in at the most yet- 347. I'm 6'2", and 35 years old. I hate how I look, and more importantly, despise how I feel. I've had high blood pressure. Headaches. Back and body aches. Feet hurt. Things that were once quite simple are no longer easy tasks, such as putting on and tying shoes. My arms fall asleep from the pressure applied by the side moobs. Stretch marks everywhere. Friction where it doesn't belong. Clothes that should fit (bought the right size) just aren't comfortable. Limited options for clothing because nobody makes cool clothes for fat people, and if they do, its so expensive you can't afford it anyway. Plumbers crack constantly hanging out. I could go on, and on, and on. You guys know how it is. 



One of the biggest fears now though, is that I can't hunt where I want to because I'll be physically unable to either get to the place I want to hunt, or worse yet getting there, and unable to get back out. The reality is that I am carrying so much weight that if I were fit, the added weight would be more than a full hunting pack with loaded with meat. Considering I have that much weight going in, there's no way in hell I'd ever get an animal out. 



Enough is enough. But getting going is tough business. Continuing to do what you need to is even harder. Especially when those around you aren't committed to the same goals. I've been walking 3+ miles at least a few mornings each week. I listen to personal improvement audio books as I walk. It has helped me to realize that the struggles I've had with weight are the same types of mental struggles I've had with other aspects of my life, be it work, relationships, whatever. It all comes down to a frame of mind, or a paradigm. 



I have recognized that too often I wait for someone else to say "let's do this" or "come on, let's go" to get me to do things. The irony is that it rarely actually happens! Change must come from within. I hate being forced to do anything. See the dichotomy there? Waiting around for someone to come along and tell me what to do (which will likely never happen) and then being pissed off that they actually did show up...it makes no sense. True happiness comes from sacrificing momentary pleasure or satisfaction for a delayed, more fulfilling result. How many of us would give up soda for a year to shoot the bull or buck of a lifetime? Probably every single one of us!



What I have learned is that we don't often put our eating or exercise decision making into these terms. Or we rationalize "one time" which we all know turns into many. Making seemingly small sacrifices on a daily basis is easy to do when we keep the bigger goal in mind, and realize that justifying only steals from our happiness and greater satisfaction.


So I've been walking. And tracking food intake. And staying under calorie budget. I'm back under 340lbs now. And I'm not satisfied. Next benchmark is 330. I would love to be 300 come Oct 6. I'd love encouragement, but reminders that this is what I want are more important.


----------



## muddydogs

Chaser
Dude I feel your pain, a few years ago I hit 350 which is heavy for anyone even me at 6'10". I dropped to around 290 and slowly started to creep up to 325. All we can do is get off our butts and keep trying.

Thursday made me feel tuff again as I met up with a field crew and crawled through 4 miles of blow down hell, 6 mile total hike, then spent 8 hours on my feet measuring 140 stinking lodgepole trees. I was very impressed that I could still hold my own with a 30 something field crew who has been pounding the woods all summer. I carried my hunting day pack fully loaded plus some mensuration equipment for a total of about 30 pounds, the new Mystery Ranch Pack fits me well and sure carries the weight great.


----------



## GaryFish

Talking with my physician, he said that one general rule you can follow, is to take the weight you want to be, multiple it by 10, and that is how many calories you eat each day. If you stick with that, then you will eventually hit that weight and things will level out. 

Once I started counting my calories, I was blown away and realized that is the exact reason I am where I am. McDonalds drive through #2 with a large coke for breakfast - Boom - 800 calories. Hit the gas-n-sip right by the office and get a refill of Mountain Dew - boom - 340 calories. Sandwich, bag of chips, and another refill of Mountain Dew for lunch - Another 850 calories. One more refill on the way home - 340. Dinner of spaghetti, two pieces of garlic bread, second helping of spaghetti - and another can of Mountain Dew - another 1300 calories. Realized I killed a whole can of pringles during the day - another 600 calories. I did eat a salad with dinner, but added croutons, bacon bits, and covered it in ranch - 350 calories. And then a PBJ before bed and pretty soon, I was killing 5,000 calories/day. No wonder I consistently gain weight. 

So now, I'm counting calories, and eating very differently. I weighed in at 205 the day I got married in 1992. So that is my target. Which puts my daily calories at 2,000 or less. I've been averaging around 1,600. I figure it took me a long time to get here, so I can't expect overnight weight loss. My goal is still to hit that 200 mark by the time I turn 50 - so I've got 2 years and 2 weeks. So far, I'm seeing consistent weight loss. I set up a tracking spreadsheet where I log my calories and weight each day. 

The calorie thing is making sense to me. I had no idea just how many calories I was killing in soda each day. That stuff adds up. And thing is, when I drink soda, then I crave the chips or other snacks to go with it. I've decided that no diet, no matter what, will ever work if a person is still drinking soda. Stuff is poison.


----------



## PBH

Gary -- Diet Mtn Dew is 0 calories!! :grin:




I'm still loving my rowing machine.


----------



## GaryFish

PBH said:


> Gary -- Diet Mtn Dew is 0 calories!! :grin:


But it tastes gross. So there is that.

With me, when I drink the fizzy sweet beverage of any kind, I crave salty snacks. I've not found calorie free doritos or honey bbq twist fritos. Soooooo, knowing my own weaknesses, I recognize the link for me, of the fizzy drinks and the salty snacks. So if I avoid one, I avoid them both.


----------



## Critter

I have found for a drink that I actually prefer Costco's diet green tea with citrus. Zero calories and it really doesn't taste too bad, I even have my brother in law drinking it rather than soda pop. But then that nice fizzy soda does taste good every now and then.


----------



## Chaser

@GaryFish- you're right man. Soda is EASY calories, and they add up fast. Just cutting that out helps a ton.


A tool that I've found useful (so long as I actually use it, and don't ignore the reminders) is a phone app called LOSE IT! Its pretty easy to log foods with it. You can either look them up in the app, or scan the barcode of the food you're eating and then select how much of it you consumed. It breaks down a budget throughout the day for each meal as well as snacks, and uses the pedometer in your phone to track your steps throughout the day. You can also add any other exercise you may get such as going to the gym, running, or even yard work. The free version has met my needs, but there is a paid version that will remind you to drink water, give nutritional insights, track specific nutrients, and other advanced features.


----------



## muddydogs

I use Lose it as well, works great keeping track of calories.


----------



## Vanilla

GaryFish said:


> I've not found calorie free...honey bbq twist fritos.


But if you do, PLEASE let me know where you found them! Those things are so dang good.


----------



## HighNDry

I've been hiking my butt off--literally. It's the only place I'm losing weight. Probably lose more but after a hike, I eat like I have to replenish the lost calories and add a few more for the next hike. Legs are in good condition but I'm not hunting anything. I just like to hike for fun. See you on the next ridge.


----------



## Bax*

I’m wondering if we should have a UWN weight loss challenge with a buy in?


----------



## Vanilla

Bax* said:


> I'm wondering if we should have a UWN weight loss challenge with a buy in?


You should have brought this up 3 months ago!

I'm happy to report I'm down 29 pounds. The last two weeks the pounds came off pretty quickly without anything too drastic from me. I stopped eating most sugars, and they came flying off!

I have my fantasy football draft later today and I anticipate eating ~10,000 calories of smoked meat, so I'm sure tomorrow I won't feel great or weigh the same, but I'll recover over the week and be back at it.


----------



## muddydogs

Vanilla said:


> You should have brought this up 3 months ago!
> 
> I'm happy to report I'm down 29 pounds. The last two weeks the pounds came off pretty quickly without anything too drastic from me. I stopped eating most sugars, and they came flying off!
> 
> I have my fantasy football draft later today and I anticipate eating ~10,000 calories of smoked meat, so I'm sure tomorrow I won't feel great or weigh the same, but I'll recover over the week and be back at it.


I was thinking the same thing. 50 days ago I would have been down with it but since I've lost 30 not so much now. Got another 20 or so to go.


----------



## Bax*

We could always start in January like all the other resolutioners.


----------



## derekp1999

I've had a bit of a breakthrough these last couple weeks...
First, I stopped drinking soda about two and a half weeks ago. One of my boys was just put on some ADHD medication and we were warned to be careful about soda and how caffeine could interact with that medication. Well, when mom was out of town I took the kids out to dinner one night and he snuck away to get a refill and loaded up on Mountain Dew, little dude was unable to relax and go to sleep until after 2am. I made a rule that he couldn't have caffeinated soda anymore, and in a show of solidarity none of the derekp1999 clan would drink caffeinated soda. So I've not had a Dr. Pepper in two and a half weeks... dang I miss it but I feel so much better.
Second, I'm going through a bit of a podcast binge and I was listening to a couple STEM podcasts that talked about intermittant fasting so I thought I'd try it out... nothing too crazy, I skip breakfast and give myself about an 8 hour window in the day to eat a normal lunch and dinner and an occasional snack then I don't eat anything after about 8pm. Honestly, it's no big deal & hasn't been tough at all... hardest part has been cutting out the late night snack when I start to get munchy sitting down watching TV before bed.
I'm down 10 pounds in 2.5 weeks and feel really good.


----------

